# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Per cfar sherben mevludi!

## Corvus

Kam lexu ne kte forum te flitet shum rreth mevludit dhe jo vetem ne forum por edhe nga muhabetet e mia me aq musliman sa njof, por asnjiher nuk kam arrit me marr nji definicion t sakt per mevludin.

Nese mundet ndokush nga muslimant e forumit me tregu qka asht "Mevludi" dhe per qka sherben.

Faleminers atij qe e shpjegon ma bukur.

----------


## pejani34

mevludi sosht kurgja hiq, ska kurfar baze ne islam

vetem nje risi ne fe, hiq ma shum, ska as hadith e as kuran qe e lejon mevludin

nese dikush ka deshmi , ndoj hadith ose ajet kuranor per mevlud un terhekna nga ky mendim.

----------


## pejani34

-------------------

----------


## injejti

Skam ndegju nga dietaret se ka baz per mevlytin

ket e bajn disa hoxhallar per perfitime materiale dhe disa sufista , qe i thojn vetit musliman,

por jam i mendimit se skan baz.

----------


## The_Capital

Thon qe te kendosh mevlud per shtepin shkon mbar gjithqka  :ngerdheshje: ..pfff asgje me shum seshte vetem risi..ose thjesht muzik eshte..

----------


## Kenza

Selamu alejkum

http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=122030 

Ketu postova nje teme per mevludin inshallah mundesh me lexu ka argumente te qarta.

----------


## Corvus

Shum falemners per pergjigjet. Po un me than t drejten desha me marr diken me kenu mevlud per nji rast synetlliku.

----------


## ocean

> Kam lexu ne kte forum te flitet shum rreth mevludit dhe jo vetem ne forum por edhe nga muhabetet e mia me aq musliman sa njof, por asnjiher nuk kam arrit me marr nji definicion t sakt per mevludin.
> 
> Nese mundet ndokush nga muslimant e forumit me tregu qka asht "Mevludi" dhe per qka sherben.
> 
> Faleminers atij qe e shpjegon ma bukur.


Mevludi shënon ditëlindjen e Profetit Muhamed a.s. Eshtë e caktuar si dita e 12-të e muajit Rabi në kalendarin musliman. Mevlud do të thotë ditëlindje e një figure të shenjtë dhe el-Nebi do të thotë profet. Mund të shërbej për ta kujtuar jetën, e Profetit tonë të dashur Muhamed (Paqja dhe Mëshira e Zotit qofshin me të), dhe rëndësinë e saj.

Përshëndetje

----------


## Abdulrrahmani

Mulla Jakup Hasipi r.a. dijetari me i madh i ballkanit e ka pranuar Mevludin si nje gje te mire, ja pergjigja e tij.

----------


## referi_1

> Mulla Jakup Hasipi r.a. dijetari me i madh i ballkanit e ka pranuar Mevludin si nje gje te mire, ja pergjigja e tij. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFMLknBL6co


  Pse e ka pranu ky nuk do të thotë se e kan pranuar ulematë e sunnetit.Përkundrazi ulematë kan thënë për të se është nji bidat që çon njerëzit në humbje pasi bidati të shpie në humbje.Ka mevlude që përmbajnë edhe shirkijate ku kërkohet ndihmë nga Profeti ose kërkohet ndërmjetsim (tewesul) ose ndihmë (istigatha) dhe ky lloj mevludi është kufër.
  Sa për info : mevlidi në mënyrë të organizuar e ka përhapur Salahudin el-Ejjubi në kohën e tij kur ai pa gjendjen e rëndë të ummetit kur e pa se ummeti ishte kushtuar tepër dunjasë kurse krishterët kishin zell të madh për luftë.Për ktë shkak ai e pa të arsyeshme që të ngren moralin e fesë përmes mevludit duke u mbajtur mevludi në mënyrë masive.
  Sa për ato që thonë se mevludin të parin e kan praktikuar fatimiditë nga rrafidat besoj se kjo nuk qendron aspak pasi rrafidat as që kan praktikuar ndonjiher në jetën e tyre mevludin dhe nuk e kan edhe sot praktikë.
  Por Allahu Azzevexhel dërgoj ulematë e sunnetit Ibn Tejmijjen dhe të tjerët të kohës së tij të cilët e larguan ktë bidat nga praktika,por ktë bidat pastaj e përkapi shteti i Othmanit (imperia turke) që ka qenë shteti ma kontraverz dhe përgjegjës për përhapjen e shum bidateve që janë prezent sot e kësaj dite duke filluar nga shirkijatet dhe kufriatet e shumta...të cilëve ju kundërvuan ulematë e Nexhdit që njihen si ripërtësirsë të sunnetit në ktë shekull.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

''Mevludi'' ne shqip eshte ore Letreare dhe nuk ka kurfar vlere Hoxhollaret per perfitime te veta  t'i hane edhe qorapate qe jane pa lare fare sepse hoxhollaret jane njerzi Perrtaca me te mdheite ne ket toke

----------


## referi_1

> ''Mevludi'' ne shqip eshte ore Letreare dhe nuk ka kurfar vlere Hoxhollaret per perfitime te veta  t'i hane edhe qorapate qe jane pa lare fare sepse hoxhollaret jane njerzi Perrtaca me te mdheite ne ket toke


  Thotë hoxha jonë : '' Në atë shtëpi ku nuk bëhet mevlud nuk hyn melaikët dhe nuk ka bereqet ..''
  Shiqoni se çka ka ndodhur sot në nji mesxhid në Mali Timbuktu duke festuar mevludin :
  BBC News - Deadly crush at Timbuktu mosque
  ''(no comment!)...

Twenty-six people, mostly women and children, have been killed in a crush at the famous Djinguereber mosque in Timbuktu, sources have told the BBC.

The crush happened during the Mouloud festival to mark the birth of the Prophet Muhammad, when people walk around the mud mosque in northern Mali.

The worshippers had to use a different path than usual because of renovations to the 14th Century building.

Timbuktu, in the Sahara Desert, was once a centre of Islamic learning.''

----------


## Corvus

> Thotë hoxha jonë : '' Në atë shtëpi ku nuk bëhet mevlud nuk hyn melaikët dhe nuk ka bereqet ..''
>   Shiqoni se çka ka ndodhur sot në nji mesxhid në Mali Timbuktu duke festuar mevludin :
>   BBC News - Deadly crush at Timbuktu mosque
>   ''(no comment!)...
> 
> Twenty-six people, mostly women and children, have been killed in a crush at the famous Djinguereber mosque in Timbuktu, sources have told the BBC.
> 
> The crush happened during the Mouloud festival to mark the birth of the Prophet Muhammad, when people walk around the mud mosque in northern Mali.
> 
> ...


Allahu apo robi e ka ba kte....

----------


## referi_1

> Allahu apo robi e ka ba kte....


 Ata njerëzit bënin tavaf (me sa kuptova unë dhe nuk është çudi se kësi raste janë të     shpeshta në lindje,duke bërë tavav rreth varreve dhe tyrbeve) rreth asaj xhamijes të vjetër përshkak të mevludit,pra e kan bërë që në ditën e mevludit të bëjnë tavav rreth asaj xhamisë kurse çka ka mbrenda aty në atë xhami nuk e di,ndoshta mos ka ndonji tyrbe ose thjesht e kan traditë ktë nuk e di..
  Kurse vdekja është caktim i Allahut,pra ata i ka gjet vdekja duke bë tavav rreth asaj xhamije,kurse tavav nuk bëhet në asnji vend përveç në mesxhidil haram (Mekke)..
  Ne na vjen keq për ata njerëz që i ka zënë vdekja duke bërë kufër në emër të mevludit..pra prej këtu shihet se sa njerëzit din teuhidin,kurse shumica e njerëzve që thirren musliman janë në ktë gjendje të mjerueshme,pra janë mbytur në detin e shirkut dhe kufrit,duke filluar prej Avganistanit,deri në magrib dhe prej çeçenisë e deri në somali pra kryq e tërthorazi.Për këtë shkak ia i cili thotë se sot ka 1 milijardë musliman,ka bërë shaka (tallje) me fenë e Allahut duke i shtirë në fe të gjith mushrikët dhe kuffarët e këtij ummeti sikur janë edhe rrafidat dhe shum sekte tjera jashta islamit...

----------


## Kasumi

> ''Mevludi'' ne shqip eshte ore Letreare dhe nuk ka kurfar vlere Hoxhollaret per perfitime te veta  t'i hane edhe qorapate qe jane pa lare fare sepse hoxhollaret jane njerzi Perrtaca me te mdheite ne ket toke


gaboni e nderuar kur te shkruani nuk duhet te shkruani me eufori dhe ne pergjithesi se ka edhe hoxhollare qe jane punetore te medhenj e sa per perfitime i kan pagat e tyre qe sillen nga 300 deri ne 400 euro ,mjette keto qe mblidhen nga KESHILLAT  E BASHKESIVE ISLAME  NGA ANETARESIA NE MENYRE VULLNETARE PER NJE ANTAR "2 EURO PER NJE VIT por BASHKESIT ISLAME KANE EDHE PATUNDSHMERI TOKE DHE LOKALE BANESA QE IPEN ME QIRA ..

----------


## referi_1

> gaboni e nderuar kur te shkruani nuk duhet te shkruani me eufori dhe ne pergjithesi se ka edhe hoxhollare qe jane punetore te medhenj e sa per perfitime i kan pagat e tyre qe sillen nga 300 deri ne 400 euro ,mjette keto qe mblidhen nga KESHILLAT  E BASHKESIVE ISLAME  NGA ANETARESIA NE MENYRE VULLNETARE PER NJE ANTAR "2 EURO PER NJE VIT por BASHKESIT ISLAME KANE EDHE PATUNDSHMERI TOKE DHE LOKALE BANESA QE IPEN ME QIRA ..


  Pasi un personalisht nuk i jap shum rëndësi punës së mevludit para teuhidit,por dueht ditur se bashkësia (jo) islame e maqedonisë që nuk kan hjekur dorë nga shirku dhe kufri e mbron mevludin dhe e sheh si legjitim ktë akt duke e mbrojtur me çdo mënyrë ktë traditë të keqe (bidat) dhe inkurajon hoxhallarët e tyre që të vazhdojnë me ktë bidat,bile aq shum i kushtojnë kujdes mevludit sikur të ishte ai nga kushtet themelore të fesë.Dhe kan bërë debate për ktë çështje sikur të mbrojnë parimet themelore të fesë që ata skan haber fare nga këto parime themelore.
  Kështuqë atyre hoxhallarëve që nuk kan distancim nga shirku dhe kufri dhe praktikojnë ktë bidat duhet menjiher tu ndërpriten të gjitha ndihmat financiare dhe të bojkotohen me qëllim që të mos ndihmohet përhapja e të keqes (shirku,kufri,bidatet tjera).
  Pra nuk është çështja aq me peshë se pse bëjnë ata mevludin,por çështja kyqe është se shumica prej tyre nuk kan tërhjek dorë (nuk jan distancuar) nga shirku dhe mushrikët dhe kufarët,dhe pastaj vinë këto bidate tjera e që janë përcjellësit e shirkut të madh.Pra shirku dhe kufri nuk vijn vetëm por me përcjellje të madhe (me kompanin e shirkut).

----------


## mujoislam

> Pasi un personalisht nuk i jap shum rëndësi punës së mevludit para teuhidit,por dueht ditur se bashkësia (jo) islame e maqedonisë që nuk kan hjekur dorë nga shirku dhe kufri e mbron mevludin dhe e sheh si legjitim ktë akt duke e mbrojtur me çdo mënyrë ktë traditë të keqe (bidat) dhe inkurajon hoxhallarët e tyre që të vazhdojnë me ktë bidat,bile aq shum i kushtojnë kujdes mevludit sikur të ishte ai nga kushtet themelore të fesë.Dhe kan bërë debate për ktë çështje sikur të mbrojnë parimet themelore të fesë që ata skan haber fare nga këto parime themelore.
>   Kështuqë atyre hoxhallarëve që nuk kan distancim nga shirku dhe kufri dhe praktikojnë ktë bidat duhet menjiher tu ndërpriten të gjitha ndihmat financiare dhe të bojkotohen me qëllim që të mos ndihmohet përhapja e të keqes (shirku,kufri,bidatet tjera).
>   Pra nuk është çështja aq me peshë se pse bëjnë ata mevludin,por çështja kyqe është se shumica prej tyre nuk kan tërhjek dorë (nuk jan distancuar) nga shirku dhe mushrikët dhe kufarët,dhe pastaj vinë këto bidate tjera e që janë përcjellësit e shirkut të madh.Pra shirku dhe kufri nuk vijn vetëm por me përcjellje të madhe (me kompanin e shirkut).


Shyqyr qe nuk kan mbet njerzt si ti me gjyku per islamin,se sipas jush ska mbet askush pa ba kufer.shirk,bidat,ne prejashtim te vehabive pra atyre qe ju perkrahin juve qato nuk jane ne gabim,po ti sa mirresh me BIM e me hoxhallaret tjere,shlo dhe pasrtoju njeher.............e mos te filloj ti permendi ketu se kush shka ka ba per pare.se e keni nja te xhemija ne gazi bab qe i thojne xhamija e molla fadilit i9 cili shka nuk ka ba per pare bile bile shpesh edhe i praktikon gjerat qe disa vite ma heret ishte kundershtar i fort,po te them nje gje ska nevoj qe ti te mirresh me pune qe nuk te takojne ty thote nje fjale e urte :perqeshje: er ta kundershtu dike duhet njehere ta njohish ate qe aj beson ose punon<masane kush je ti qe te thuj bashkesia jo islame ne mk.kur ti dhe ju tjeret si ti kur erdh puna  per burmali xhamin erdhet te na  dhe na thate a ka mundesi qe te bashkohemi me ju per xhamin.........pra derisa vini te na  ateher mvarni prej neve e derisa mvarni prej neve nuk mundesh me e mohu qe bim ben shirk ose perhap bidate se edhe ju ateher beni pjes ne te.....po po te them mos u merr me pune qe nuk je ne gjindje ta drejtojsh.

----------


## mujoislam

> Pse e ka pranu ky nuk do të thotë se e kan pranuar ulematë e sunnetit.Përkundrazi ulematë kan thënë për të se është nji bidat që çon njerëzit në humbje pasi bidati të shpie në humbje.Ka mevlude që përmbajnë edhe shirkijate ku kërkohet ndihmë nga Profeti ose kërkohet ndërmjetsim (tewesul) ose ndihmë (istigatha) dhe ky lloj mevludi është kufër.
>   Sa për info : mevlidi në mënyrë të organizuar e ka përhapur Salahudin el-Ejjubi në kohën e tij kur ai pa gjendjen e rëndë të ummetit kur e pa se ummeti ishte kushtuar tepër dunjasë kurse krishterët kishin zell të madh për luftë.Për ktë shkak ai e pa të arsyeshme që të ngren moralin e fesë përmes mevludit duke u mbajtur mevludi në mënyrë masive.
>   Sa për ato që thonë se mevludin të parin e kan praktikuar fatimiditë nga rrafidat besoj se kjo nuk qendron aspak pasi rrafidat as që kan praktikuar ndonjiher në jetën e tyre mevludin dhe nuk e kan edhe sot praktikë.
>   Por Allahu Azzevexhel dërgoj ulematë e sunnetit Ibn Tejmijjen dhe të tjerët të kohës së tij të cilët e larguan ktë bidat nga praktika,por ktë bidat pastaj e përkapi shteti i Othmanit (imperia turke) që ka qenë shteti ma kontraverz dhe përgjegjës për përhapjen e shum bidateve që janë prezent sot e kësaj dite duke filluar nga shirkijatet dhe kufriatet e shumta...të cilëve ju kundërvuan ulematë e Nexhdit që njihen si ripërtësirsë të sunnetit në ktë shekull.


pasi the edhe vete shkakun se pse Salahudin e jubi e ka perdorur mevludin tregom ti :lepurushi: all e a nuk ka nevoj sod per kete lufte kur njerz i jan kushtuar botes me mish e me shpirt mas pares posacerisht,ja sote ka nevoj per ngritjen e moralit te muslimaneve ja kurre,po mire se ju ja jepni koses si ju pelqen juve e pastaj veni ne kundershtim me veten e juaj me fjalte e juaj

----------


## referi_1

> Shyqyr qe nuk kan mbet njerzt si ti me gjyku per islamin,se sipas jush ska mbet askush pa ba kufer.shirk,bidat,ne prejashtim te vehabive pra atyre qe ju perkrahin juve qato nuk jane ne gabim,po ti sa mirresh me BIM e me hoxhallaret tjere,shlo dhe pasrtoju njeher.............e mos te filloj ti permendi ketu se kush shka ka ba per pare.se e keni nja te xhemija ne gazi bab qe i thojne xhamija e molla fadilit i9 cili shka nuk ka ba per pare bile bile shpesh edhe i praktikon gjerat qe disa vite ma heret ishte kundershtar i fort,po te them nje gje ska nevoj qe ti te mirresh me pune qe nuk te takojne ty thote nje fjale e urteer ta kundershtu dike duhet njehere ta njohish ate qe aj beson ose punon<masane kush je ti qe te thuj bashkesia jo islame ne mk.kur ti dhe ju tjeret si ti kur erdh puna  per burmali xhamin erdhet te na  dhe na thate a ka mundesi qe te bashkohemi me ju per xhamin.........pra derisa vini te na  ateher mvarni prej neve e derisa mvarni prej neve nuk mundesh me e mohu qe bim ben shirk ose perhap bidate se edhe ju ateher beni pjes ne te.....po po te them mos u merr me pune qe nuk je ne gjindje ta drejtojsh.


  Nuk jamë tue marrë me punë që nuk mundem ti drejtoj sepse un nuk kam marr kurfar përgjegjësie përveç se jam përgjegjës për veten time dhe familjen time..jam përgjegjës dhe e kam të domosdoshme që të distancohem nga secili që bën,urdhëron,përmban,ose është indiferent ndaj shirkut,kjo sepse kështu plotësohet feja izharud-din.Por ju jeni ata që keni marrë nji përgjegjësi të madhe që ju nuk mundet ta mbani.
 Keni marr besën e Allahut se ju jeni ata që do ta drejtoni ktë popull në besim të pastër dhe do ta ruani ktë fe nga devijimet qoftë edhe me jetët e juaja..pra keni marrë besë se do ta luftoni shirkun dhe kufrin dhe  u keni shpall armiqësi mushrikëve dhe kuffarëve derisa fjala e Allahut të jetë ma e larta dhe dominuese..
 Keni marr besën e Allahut se nuk do të hani buk derisa të vërtetoheni se ndonji musliman nuk vuan nga uria,nuk ka dal në rrugë të lypi
 Keni marr besën se nuk do të leni asnji musliman pa strehë,pa veshje dhe në gjendje të mjerueshme,
  Keni mar besën se nuk do të fleni rahat derisa ma i dobti te ju do jetë ma i forti kurse ma i forti te ju do jetë ma i dobti,
  Keni marr besën se do të gjykoni drejtë mes njerëzve për punët dhe çështjet e tyre vetëm me ligjin e Allahut,
  Keni marr besën e Allahut se do të sakrifikoni çdo gjë për ktë din nga pasuria e juaj,nga familja e juaj,shokët..etj
 Pra keni vënë çallmat dhe jeni bërë prijëssa pa ju zgjidhur kërkush duke marr amanetin ma të rëndë prej të cilit kan hjek dorë qiejt dhe toka dhe të gjith njerëzit e mençur duke preferuar ma mirë burgun dhe vdekjen sesa të marrin atë përgjegjësi të madhe,kurse ju me aq lehtësi i keni hyrë këtyre punëve..
 Profeti në nji kuptimin e nji hadithi na paralajmëronë që assesi të mos bëhemi udhëheqës por ato që përmbajnë udhëheqësit derisa janë në hakk...
  Kush janë ata që marrin sot përgjegjësi?Profeti thotë se ata janë RRUVEJBIDAT -ata që flasin në emër të shumicës kurse qëllimin e kan për veti,që të pasurohen të fitojnë famë,gjoja se kaq shum ju djek për neve,gjoja se kaq shum intersohen për ndërtimin e xhamijave..etj
  Vallahi jeni bërë për të qarë me leckë çerepi,mjer për ju..

----------


## referi_1

A keni plotësuar ndonji kusht nga këto?Përveç që ata kujdesen për vetet e tyre,kan bërë para të majme,kan blerë vila luksoze,vozitin makina luksoze shetiten me parat e popullit,mashtrojnë popullin injorantë në emër të mevludeve,jasinave..etj..pra jeni bërë zullumqarë dhe gjakëpirës të pashpirtë të këtyre njerëzve sikur shkavi në nji anë juve në anën tjetër e keni shtrydh popullin përtej mundësive dhe krejt këto në emër të islamit dhe gjoja ndërtimit të xhamijave...që te ju aq i kenio dhën vleftë ma shum se të ushqyerit e nji jetimi,ose nji të varfëri.duke i trembur njerzit prej Zotit për qëllimet e juaja..
  Un kam nji këshill për ty mujo dhe për të gjith ata që nuk e din gjendjen e këtyre rruvejbidave,distancoju dhe rri sa ma larg tyre sepse do fitosh mallkimin e Allahut..ata nuk dëshirojnë që ta pastrojnë besimin,nuk duajnë që populli ta mëson teuhidin..por ata dëshirojnë që populli endej të jeton në terrin e kufrit dhe shirkut.Nuk bëhet njeriu besimtar nëse bën nji xhami ose nëse bën edhe 1000 xhamija në ditë por vetëm se duke pastruar teuhidin e që Ibn Kajjimi si thotë se : ''Kërkush nuk do të shpëton nga pipthat e shirkut përveç atij që e pastron teuhidin e tij duke ju afruar Allahut azzevexhel me urrejte dhe distancim nga shirku dhe mushrikëve.''

----------

